# HTML deaktivieren



## w00t (1. Jan 2007)

Halli hallo (und frohes neues *g*), ich hab da ein kleines Problemchen. Ich bin gerade dabei ein Gästebuch zu schreiben, nun will ich aber verhindern das der Benutzer selber HTML verweden kann. Heißt, er "darf" BB Codes nutzen und beim anzeigen werden diese halt in bsp. * oder so geändert. 

Habe das in den JSP Teil hier gepostet da ich was gefunden hatte wie "htmlspecialchars". Das funktionier allerdings nur in PHP. Jedenfalls stand das da wo ich das gefunden hatte *g*. Deshalb dachte ich mir, poste ich das hier rein. 

Wie kann ich also  anzeigen lassen, anstatt es als HTML interpretieren zu lassen?*


----------



## Campino (1. Jan 2007)

Du musst die < durch & und > durch & ersetzen. Am besten mit String.replaceAll();


----------



## Guest (1. Jan 2007)

Campino hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Du musst die < durch & und > durch *&* ersetzen. Am besten mit String.replaceAll();


Hier funktioniert es.


----------



## w00t (1. Jan 2007)

Hehe, Campino, kannst das nochmal in worten sagen, weil zweimal das "und-zeichen" für öffnen und schließen der tags glaubsch nicht^^.

Axo, zum ersetzten benutz ich momentan string.replace(wert1, wert2), da string.replaceAll reguläre ausdrücke erwartet. Hatte damit schon meine kleinen problemchen *g*

// Edit:
Danke, habs gefunden. Für alle unwissenden^^:
klick mich
Da relativ weit unten: _HTML-eigene Zeichen maskieren_


----------

